# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  Fotos del embalse y presa de Argoné

## FEDE

Hola a todos.

Aquí os voy ha dejar algunas fotos de este embalse hidroeléctrico en el río Ésera, tomadas el 21/08/2011. 
Por lo que pude comprobar este embalse tiene también un contraembalse del que solo pude sacar fotos de lejos, son las primeras que os voy a dejar, por cierto este embalse no aparece en Embalses.net o al menos con este nombre.
Vista del contraembalse a lo lejos y su aliviadero.









Vista a la derecha del cañón del río Ésera antes de llegar al contraembalse.

Vista del embalse desde la orilla de la carretera N-260

Me imagino que lo que se ve aquí, será la estación de bombeo, algún entendido en la materia lo podra confirmar.






Ahora continuo.

----------


## FEDE

Continuo ahora con fotos de la presa y de la central hidroeléctrica.




















Ahora continuo con las últimas.

----------


## FEDE

Aquí os dejo las últimas.

Toma de la central.








Esto ha sido todo espero que os haya gustado, saludos  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias por las imágenes, FEDE, son preciosas. Me encanta la presa, el embalse, el paisaje, la central, todo.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Muy buen reportaje... algunas fotos geniales!! Y curioso ese aliviadero con final en la roca, tipo Jándula!!
Se vé que hiciste unas vacaciones de embalses muy bien aprovechada, eh??
Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

¡Qué guapada de sitio!
Y esa cascada...
Impresionante FEDE.
Gracias por enseñarnoslo :Smile: .

----------


## frfmfrfm

Fede otro buen reportaje, un sitio muy bonito con una presa con encanto. 

Por la rejilla de la central desde luego con esa luz no se cuela nada.
Un Saludos cordial  y gracias.

----------

